# Trump 666: He IS the anti-Christ



## MrFritz (Oct 15, 2016)

Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."

Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office. 

The Trump SoHo Hotel Condominium, called an "artists' enclave" by Donald Trump, was announced on The Apprentice on June 6, 2016 = 6-6-6. The project raised cries of fraud, deception and mismanagement. 

On the same date, 6-6-6, an article in Christian Science Monitor predicted that "Pragmatism May TRUMP Zeal as Iran's Power Grows."
On the same date, 6-6-6, there was a TruthDig article titled "The Eve of Destruction." The opening line of the Barry McGuire song "Eve of Destruction" is "The eastern world it is exploding!" Trump vows to make it explode. 

Donald Trump's candidacy is a media creation of the Fox network, and the letters in "Fox" (6+15+24) add up to 666. 
In the Heidi Klum video in which she responds to Trump's sexist remark that she is no longer a ten, Klum wears a t-shirt inscribed with the number 9.99. Upside down, that is 666.

In the Sex and the City pilot which aired 6-6-1998 (1998=666+666+666), Mr. Big is based on Donald Trump, the Twin Towers are prominent, and Carrie says "Self protection and closing the deal are paramount."

Donald John Drumpf in American ASCII computer code is 666. 
On the Ides of March, Donald Trump had 666 delegates. The Ides of March marked a turning point in Roman history, as the Roman Republic became a Roman Empire ruled by a succession of dictators. 
The number 666 denotes arrogance, pride, egotism, the love of money and power, and militarism: all things Donald Trump brags about as if they were virtues.

The Bible's first 666 reference is the weight in talents of gold that King Solomon collected each year (1 Kings 10:14, 2 Chronicles 9:13, Ezra 2:13); Trump loves gold so much that he gold-plates his toilets.

The number 666 is the sum of all the numbers on a roulette wheel; Trump has owned casinos and during his presidential campaign announced his intention to build a new multi-million-dollar casino in Las Vegas. 

Trump has been praised and endorsed by leading Baptist pastors like Jerry Falwell Jr., David Jeremiah, Robert Jeffress and James F. Linzey. The last hymn in the Baptist Hymnal is hymn number 666. 

The name Donald means: World Ruler, Great Chief, Proud Chief. Think of a powerful Mafia Don. Our word "don" derives from the Italian donno ("Lord") and the Latin dominus ("Master," "domination"). 
The name Trump means: to upstage, to outrank, to triumph. But it also has connotations of trickery; for instance: "trumped-up charges."
Donald Trump's middle name is John, which means "God is gracious."
Thus a possible interpretation of Trump's full name is "A proud world ruler who, after God has been gracious, will attempt to upstage and outrank Christ, using trickery."

Trump goes to church for Easter and Christmas. He collects Bibles but doesn't seem to read them and certainly doesn't live by them. His daughter Ivanka converted to Judaism. 

Through his German ancestors named Christ and Trump, Donald inherited millions of dollars and a vast real estate empire. Will he now attempt to "trump" (upstage) Christ and rule by deceiving the very elect?

Trump certainly seems to see himself as everyone's master and ruler: for instance, if anyone protests at one of his rallies, he has them silenced and thrown out, ignoring their constitutional right to freedom of speech. 

Trump mocked Ted Cruz, calling him a "pussy," for not being as anxious as Trump to resort to torture (waterboarding). What sort of man mocks and insults other people for not endorsing torture? 
Donald called the situation in the Middle East akin to “medieval times” and said “I’d bring back waterboarding, and I’d bring back a hell of a lot worse than waterboarding.” He sounds anxious to get started. 
The anti-Christ is supposed to be a sort of "reverse twin" of Jesus Christ, as if Lucifer became flesh and tried to become the Savior of the world. And Trump is certainly proclaiming himself to be the only possible Savior! 

Trump claims to be a Christian but said he never asks God for forgiveness and he denigrated Holy Communion by speaking dismissively of the "little bread" and "little wine," suggesting that HE is much bigger and more important! 

And yet Trump is being praised and endorsed by evangelical Christians like Sarah Palin, Jerry Falwell Jr. and Franklin Graham, along with Mr. Putin and many neo-Nazi and KKK types!
According to the Bible, the Antichrist will be a Great Deceiver, misleading even the very elect. Donald Trump is as far from Jesus Christ as a man can be, and yet Christian leaders are embracing him!

What is Trump's plan? He says, “If I’m elected president, we will win, and we will win, and we will win.” He seems to care only about winning, not about what is right, or compassion, or justice. 
Trump's main claims to fame are insulting people as he fires them, building casinos, gold-plating toilets, bragging about all the "beautiful pieces of ass" that he's bedded, and always doing the opposite of what Jesus Christ would do.  
Is something not kosher about this picture?

Donald Trump has been endorsed for president by convicted mass murderer Charles Manson, former KKK grand wizard David Duke, Russian strongman Vladimir Putin, Serbian ethnic cleanser and war criminal Vojislav Šešelj, convicted rapist Mike Tyson, weepin'-n-wailin' Sarah Palin, Joe "Wyatt Twerp" Arpaio, Bobby Knight (who once advised women "If rape is inevitable, relax and enjoy it!"), Ann "Cuckoo" Coulter, hardcore porn star Tila Tequila, Hulk Hogan, Jesse "The Body" Ventura, Lou "The Incredible Hulk" Ferrigno, Dennis Rodman, Ted Nugent, Willie "Duck Dynasty" Robertson, Mr. Las Vegas Wayne Newton, and Stephen "not the smart one" Baldwin


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 15, 2016)

Remember when we had normal elections?


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 15, 2016)

According to the Bible, the Antichrist will be a charismatic celebrity, a "big talker" and a "smooth talker." He will convince people that he has the solution to every problem. He will be a dealmaker and a master negotiator. He will claim to know how to defend Israel and to create lasting peace in the Middle East. He will be an intimidator and a militant lover of power. He will exalt and magnify himself and claim to be the "only Savior." Sound like anyone you know? 
The number *666 *is a major sign of the  Antichrist and the* number 666 turns up over and over again in regard to Donald Trump and his family.  *
The Trump family bought the most expensive single building ever purchased in the United States, at *666* Fifth Avenue, a street symbolic of money (Mammon) and excess (greed).
The Trump family paid $1.8 billion for the most expensive building on record. And 18 = 3*6 = *666*. It is controlled through Donald Trump's daughter Ivanka Trump and her husband Jared Kushner.

The Trump family is also in the process of building a $*666* million tower at One Journal Square. According to multiple reports the height will be *666* feet.

Another Trump Fifth Avenue property, the famous Trump Tower, is 203 meters tall according to multiple reports. And 203 meters = *666* feet. Donald Trump lives there in gold-plated opulence on the *66*th floor.

Donald Trump inherited his grandmother's real estate empire when she died on June 6, 1966 = *6-6-6*. Her name was Elizabeth Christ Trump. The family business name then was E. Trump & Son. (Elizabeth means "oath" so her full name may be interpreted as "oath for Christ to be trumped [i.e., outranked, upstaged through trickery].")

The Trump surname is an anglicized version of the German name Drumpf. In Jewish gematria, the value of the letters in Don Drumpf is *666*. (Don being both his abbreviated first name and meaning "powerful ruler.")

Trump first made racist remarks about Hispanic immigrants on June 6, 2015 = 6+6+(1+5) = *666*. His fearmongering comments about "rapists" and "drug dealers" vaulted him to the top of the polls. On the same date, *6-6-6*, speaking to a packed room in 

Raleigh, NC, Trump announced that the "American dream is dead" and only he can resurrect it. Only he, not even God Almighty, can "make America great again."

Trump announced his candidacy for president on June 16, 2015 = 6+(1*6)+(1+5) = *666*.


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## washamericom (Oct 15, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...


*2008 Presidential Election Lottery Coincidence : snopes.com*
www.snopes.com › Fact Check › Politics › Politicians
Snopes.com
Nov 9, 2008 - ... 6-6-6 were the winning combination in an Illinois lottery the day after ... 3 lotto numbers in Illinois (Obama's home state) for 11/5/08 were 666 ...
*Seven strange coincidences about Obama - Discussion on Topix*
www.topix.com › Kentucky › Pike County › Pikeville
Sep 8, 2012 - Source: http://www.illinoislottery.com/numbers.asp .... So, literally, on 3/22/2013, between meteor sightings #666 and #667, from the east coast ...
*Winning Numbers: Search By Year | Illinois Lottery*
www.*illinoislottery*.com/en-us/winning-number-search-year.html
Illinois State Lottery
Use the Illinois Lottery Winning Number Histroy Search to find winning lottery numbers & lottery results. Search by year to find past lottery drawing results.
*Obama not the Antichrist, Debunker finds - tribunedigital-chicagotribune*
articles.chicagotribune.com/.../0811180665_1_*lottery*-connection-dr...
Chicago Tribune
Nov 19, 2008 - In truth, the 6-6-6 sequence occurs regularly in Illinois Lottery drawings. ... who note that they have other proof of a "666-Obama connection.".
*Obama - The Lottery and 666 What are the CHANCES? - YouTube*
▶ 3:30
Nov 10, 2008 - Uploaded by PNN News and Ministry Network (www.ppsimmons.com)
CLEANTV.com CleanTV® is your safe haven for educational and entertaining television programs.

*Disturbing trend: 666 came in Pick 3 [for 24th time to date] in Illinois ...*
Facebook - Log In or Sign Up...*666*...in...*illinois*-*lottery*.../10151927104241432/
Disturbing trend: 666 came in Pick 3 [for 24th time to date] in Illinois Lottery- March 25, 2014. March 26, 2014 at 4:59am. This blasphemous number came in 4 ...


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2016)

Does 333 make a person half evil?


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> Does 333 make a person half evil?



What does that say about Herman Cain?


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Does 333 make a person half evil?
> ...



His 9-9-9 Plan comes with more evil. Damn overachievers!


----------



## Ozone (Oct 15, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Does 333 make a person half evil?
> ...


it says that 999 is a three DiJiT number. it's all a big right wing conspiracy. from hell.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 15, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Oct 15, 2016)

Hillary Clinton Clinches Democratic Presidential Nomination on 6/6/16 (666)



*Why So Many Coincidences About Obama And 666 - for Search results.*
*The Devils Number 666 and its connection with Barack Hussein ...*



https://*obama*793.com/.../the-devils-number-*666*-and-its-connection-with- barack-*obama*/
Nov 10, 2014 *...* *So* in fact this verse alone contains “BARAK husseIN *OBAMA*”. Credits for Much of ... *666*= The *Number of* the Beast (the Anti-Christ) 777=God's ...






*666*



www.jesus-is-savior.com/False%20Religions/Wicca%20.../*666*.htm
Let him that hath understanding count the *number of* the beast: for it is the *number of* a man; ... Above & Below: The three red bars equal *666*! ...*coincidence* ? ... Hillary Clinton has taken Miss Rice's place as Secretary of State under *Obama*. ... Every computer should have this free program installed, *so* you can read .pdf files.
*The Illuminati is real, and it's everywhere., Luke 10:18: “I saw Satan ...*



mediaexposed.tumblr.com/.../luke-1018-i-saw-satan-as-lightning-from
*So*: Lightning From Heaven is Barak O Bama which is Barack *Obama*. ... Let him that have understanding, count the *number of* the beast: for it is the *number of* a ... *Obama*was born August 4th, the 216th day of the year: 6x6x6=216; *666*. ... and cannot be a *coincidence*that “Lightning from heaven” is Barack *Obama* and his ...
*Just Released--Barack Hussein Obama: Coincidence--or Could He ...*



beforeitsnews.com/.../just-released-barack-hussein-*obama*-*coincidence*-or- could-he-actually-be-the-antichrist-wait-until-you-see-this-video-24...
Jun 20, 2014 *...* There have been *so many* videos, *so many* debates and ... That *666* number showed that *Obama* is marked by the Mark of the Beast *666* and ...
*2008 Presidential Election Lottery Coincidence : snopes.com*



www.snopes.com/politics/*obama*/lottery.asp
Nov 9, 2008 *...* ... 3 lotto numbers in Illinois (*Obama's* home state) for 11/5/08 were *666* ... held to represent the "*Number of* the Beast" as described in the New ...
*ObamaCode#2: Obama and 666*



www.fivedoves.com/*obama*code/*obama*code_2.html
Sep 28, 2014 *...* Consider this weird *coincidence*: *Obama* will be 55 years and 6 months ... In terms of the *number of* days, *Obama* will have lived 20,259 days on ... *So*, the number 20,259 is rather significant in pinpointing *Obama* the antichrist.
*666 is not a number!*
www.ridingthebeast.com/comments/*666*-is-not-a-number-171.html
Barack Hussein *Obama*=978(refer back 3 postings Rev.13:18)Barack *Obama* will be ..... God always personalizes it for me,*so* i dont sluff it off as *coincidence*. ... The *Number of* The Beast*666* is at the core of the Lie,and *so many* phrases ...
*Obama Antichrist proof | Twelve Books - Rapture, Antichrist, False ...*
Twelve Books - Rapture, Antichrist, False Prophet, End Time Signs, Bible Prophecy, Nando...*obama*/*obama*-antichrist-proof/
Posts about *Obama* Antichrist proof written by twelvebooks. ... Perhaps the above is just a*coincidence*. ... *So* the number 1020 is intimately linked to *666* and the year 5776 and the blood moon tetrad before the coming of the LORD. .... Thanks to BG Ellis we have this very good video that incorporates *many* videos together to ...
*Is the Man of Sin Revealed?*
www.fivedoves.com/rapture/2008/*obama*_*666*.htm
Dec 2, 2008 *...* Ted Porter was insightful regarding Rev 13:18 -- the *666* scripture (see link). ... *Somany* things about *Obama* is marked with the number *666* it is just .... *So*, tell me, is it*coincidence* that Barack Hussein *Obama* (three gematria ...
*Dlwvision's Obama 666 Coincidence NOT!!! - YouTube*



Aug 4, 2009 *...* Dlwvision's *Obama 666 Coincidence* NOT!!! D.L.W WMS ... *Obama*: 23 *Coincidences*. - Duration: ... *Number of* The Beast *666* in Human DNA?
*Revelation, 666, the number of the beast, barcodes, electronic ID's ...*



www.bilderberg.org/shengen.htm
The barcode to the right appears to have *666* in it - but don't be fooled - the mark of the ....*So* the very serious question is how far can we go without adoring or ..... of private character information the concept of *coincidence* remains undefined.
*666 The Mark | Endtime Ministries with Irvin Baxter*



www.endtime.com/*666*-the-mark/
What does the Bible say about The Mark of the Beast which is *666*? ... It is a amazing, how *many*Christians are unaware that we were living in the end times. ...... *So* why would the Father cut Jesus' time with His Bride down to 3 1/2 days? Makes ..... Look at this fact *Obama* promised much the same as trump is spouting out.
*New World Pope – Satanism, Freemasonry, Occult Signs*



https://thewildvoice.org/new-world-pope-satanism-freemasonry-occult-signs/
Strange *coincidences* of masonic, occult, prophecies, and even luciferian connections ... Oh, pray to the God of peace that He may put Satan under our feet , *so* far conquered that .... Today *many* of our brothers and sisters, like Jesus, are nailed to a bed of pain, ...... Speaking of*666*, here are some other strange *coincidences*:.
*The Secret of the Number 666*
www.askelm.com/secrets/sec108.htm
The Greek can equally mean “a human number” or “a *number of* humanity. ... a hundred or *so*pages showing the number *666* in numerous and various ways associated with Ludwig Erhard (former ... People were staggered at the *coincidence*.
*Obama Is Not The Antichrist, He's The Seventh King Before The ...*



www.inquisitr.com/.../*obama*-is-not-the-antichrist-hes-the-seventh-king- before-the-antichrist-newspaper-issues-correction/
Feb 16, 2015 *...* “*Many* support and stand behind *Obama* no matter what he does. ... do you explain the amazing “*coincidence*” that on the day after *Obama's* election as ... number in his home state of Illinois was *666*, the *number of* The Beast? .... *So* Regardless of what word YOU use for "aphistemi" it can mean all of those ...
*Barack Obama 666..another symbol done by so many celebrities ...*



Signos de Causalidad y Conspiración: Señal "Ok" con la mano = 666 Illuminati?
Barack *Obama 666*..another symbol done by *so many* celebrities and other famous personalities | See more about Barack *Obama*, Symbols and Illuminati.
*State of the Union 2015; Obama 666 hand sign - YouTube*



Jan 21, 2015 *...* New 9/11 foreshadowed by *Obama* in State of the Union address 2015. ... Great video, I agree I have heard "peace & security" *so many* times. Every day ... yeah that's no *coincidence* everything they say and do is calculated..
*100 Proof Pope Francis I Antichrist 666 Obama Mark of the Beast*



ONE World Religion
Final Warning Film claims %100 Proof Pope Francis I Antichrist *666 Obama* Mark of the Beast..you decide. | See more ... Its no *coincidence* and made that way since Sept. 28,1977. .... *So* why would *Obama* ask God to bless Planned Parenthood? ...... The film opened at a limited *number of* Canadian theaters in early March.
*numerical Obama oddities and coincidences (campaign, statistics ...*
www.city-data.com/.../565951-numerical-*obama*-oddities-*coincidences*.html
There appears to be a few with Kennedy and *Obama* plus numerical ... He has to appear that way*so* Satan can deceive the whole world. ... 246 + 268 + 152 = *666* The Bible says *666* is the name of the antichrist ... and Bush--and how *many* dates have been chosen as predictors of "something important.
*Barack Obama Prophecies, Antichrist*
www.cogwriter.com/barack-*obama*-prophecy-antichrist.htm
*So*, combining the definitions above, the name Baraq Hussein Bama would essentially mean the .... Well, by virtue of his timing, Barack *Obama* fulfilled *many* biblical prophecies, or at least ..... Thus, nothing in that claim ties Barack *Obama* to *666*. CLAIM 2. .... In a curious *coincidence Obama's* first and second names– Barack ...


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2016)

Don't yawn! That's how ebil spirits enter da body!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 15, 2016)

I thought the ac came out of the revived roman empire.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 15, 2016)

Now talk about a conspiracy theory, sheesh. Your numerology fails. June 6, 2006 might fit, but not 16. WTF? And if I remember correctly the Bible says the antichrist is born in the east and educated or grew up in the west (or was it the other way around?) and that all sounds more like Obama than Trump


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 15, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> Remember when we had normal elections?


Agreed, but it's been heading this way since the 1980s.  Eventually it will reach a tipping point (and, IMHO, I think we're damn close to it!) and we'll see things change back for a few decades.


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2016)

That cat does not look amused. lol


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 15, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm an Atheist - but Trump is the closest thing to the so-called anti-Christ that I've ever seen.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh, and BTW......the symbol of  666 is on the forehead. Actually I don't see anything on either one of them, although Obama does seem to have a scar of some sort


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 15, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Oct 15, 2016)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I thought the ac came out of the revived roman empire.


that's many of us in America, we came out of europe, the old roman empire


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

The Antichrist is supposed to have some sort of head injury. Have you noticed that he always wears either a hat or that furry thing on his head? What kind of scar is he trying to cover up?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 15, 2016)

destructive, arrogant, boastful enough to proclaim himself to be god in the temple of god, a deceiver-master of lies, a back stabber to Israel, ill-regard for women, yields a lot of power, from a powerful nation, a male, causes mayhem and chaos, sweet talker...deceives many...in the name of peace, brings war against Israel, worldwide

that's the descriptions of the so called antichrist in the Bible


----------



## Care4all (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> The Antichrist is supposed to have some sort of head injury. Have you noticed that he always wears either a hat or that furry thing on his head? What kind of scar is he trying to cover up?


'a mortal wound to the head, that was healed.'  Something like that....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 15, 2016)

Care4all said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the ac came out of the revived roman empire.
> ...



Many eschatologists now believe he will arise in the ME or Eastern Europe.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> The Antichrist is supposed to have some sort of head injury. Have you noticed that he always wears either a hat or that furry thing on his head? What kind of scar is he trying to cover up?



How about that fat clot in Hillary's head?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 15, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


he could perhaps, but he needs to move to a nation that has power, and gain that power


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 15, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The Antichrist is supposed to have some sort of head injury. Have you noticed that he always wears either a hat or that furry thing on his head? What kind of scar is he trying to cover up?
> ...



What kind of scar is trump trying to cover up by always wearing a hat or that fuzzy thing on his head?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 15, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The Antichrist is supposed to have some sort of head injury. Have you noticed that he always wears either a hat or that furry thing on his head? What kind of scar is he trying to cover up?
> ...


the antichrist is MALE, there is no room for dancing around that....a 'she', of any kind, can not be, the antichrist


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 15, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



So.  Who's checked?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 15, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


oh!  Shuddup!


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 15, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...


The Muslims are the anti-Christ.

Not Trump.

Trump is just a reincarnation of Adolf Hitler.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 15, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Well, I'm an Atheist - but Trump is the closest thing to the so-called anti-Christ that I've ever seen.


Bin Laden.  Think again.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 15, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm an Atheist - but Trump is the closest thing to the so-called anti-Christ that I've ever seen.
> ...



Oh, so now you're including foreign terrorists?  Interesting...


----------



## Care4all (Oct 15, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Donald Trump?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 15, 2016)

Pixels died for this thread.


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> ...



This probably has to do with the disgraced Governor Blagovich. Obama was not a native to Illinois.


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 15, 2016)

Reasons that Donald Trump Cannot be a Christian

Trump insulted God and the Christian faith by saying that he never asks God for forgiveness.

Trump then insulted the body and blood of Jesus Christ by saying: "When I drink my little wine—which is about the only wine I drink—and have my little cracker, I guess that is a form of asking for forgiveness."

If Trump believes in the sanctity of marriage, why does he brag about the "young and beautiful pieces of ass" he can seemingly acquire at will?

Why can't Trump quote a single Bible verse despite being a Christian, just as Sarah Palin couldn't name a single newspaper despite being a journalism major?
Donald Trump is definitely _*not*_ a racist, bigot or chauvinist: he's just worlds better than _*everyone else*_.
For the first time in American history we will have many different beautiful and exotic First Ladies, since Trump frequently updates his "piece of ass" (as he so delicately puts it).

*Matthew 5:31-32*

*31* “It has been said, ‘Anyone who divorces his wife must give her a certificate of divorce.’
*32* But I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, makes her the victim of adultery, and anyone who marries a divorced woman commits adultery.

*Luke 16:18*
*18* “Anyone who divorces his wife and marries another woman commits adultery, and the man who marries a divorced woman commits adultery.


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 16, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to pretend I read all of that (I stopped at Heidi Klum's Tshirt, and yes, folks, it's true, she actually did wear a tshirt that said 9.99 on it). I'm a Pantheist, not a Christian, so really didn't think there was a point to it. I will say this though- if you came up with all of that yourself, kudos, you've got an excellent capability of weaving a pretty intricate story out things you've seen or read about. As to Trump, I don't think he's "Satan in the flesh", that title apparently belongs to Ted Cruz, but I can easily see him as being Satan's little helper, just waiting for his chance to wreck havoc on the world, one small paw at a time .


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 16, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> ...



There is more than one antiChrist. Did you notice how Cruz is now bowing to Trump and actually working phone banks for him even after Trump made filthy ugly remarks about Cruz's wife Hiedi. What kind of a man does not defend his wife? 

Cruz is a false Christian. The Anti-Christ is the force that brings people like Cruz and Trump to power and wealth.

Cleary, you are with Christ as was Buddha. As a pantheist you seek truth. Christ is with with you.


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 16, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > MrFritz said:
> ...



I definitely seek truth. And I have certainly read some books that look at the evidence available to determine the true story behind Jesus' life. I first became interested after watching the fictional film The Da Vinci Code and seeing the non fiction book Holy Blood, Holy Grail at a book store- it stated that it was one of the books that Dan Brown based his film on, so I bought it and read it, and am glad that I did. I then read The Jesus Papers, by one of the 3 authors that wrote Holy Blood, Holy Grail, also a great book. I then read a novel that referenced yet another non fiction book on Jesus, The Jesus Dynasty, so I borrowed it from the library and also found it to be very interesting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 29, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...




Like the clintons,the Bushs,ROMNEY and Obama are NOT?


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 30, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> ...



There is no proof that Bush, Romney or Clinton is the anti-Christ.


----------



## keepitreal (Oct 30, 2016)

OMG....there are sooooo many posts here cracking me up to pieces


----------



## keepitreal (Oct 30, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> There is no proof that Bush, Romney or Clinton is the anti-Christ.


there's no proof trump is either.....
darling, lay down and get some sleep, your sounding delirious


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 30, 2016)

keepitreal said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > There is no proof that Bush, Romney or Clinton is the anti-Christ.
> ...



There is overwhelming proof Trump is the anti-Christ.

*The Top Ten Donald Trump 666 Connections
*
The Trump family bought the most expensive single building ever purchased in the United States, at *666* Fifth Avenue, a street symbolic of money (Mammon) and excess (greed). 

The Trump family paid $1.8 billion for the most expensive building on record. And 18 = 3*6 = *666*. It is controlled through Donald Trump's daughter Ivanka Trump and her husband Jared Kushner. 

The Trump family is also in the process of building a $*666* million tower at One Journal Square. According to multiple reports the height will be *666* feet.

Another Trump Fifth Avenue property, the famous Trump Tower, is 203 meters tall according to multiple reports. And 203 meters = *666* feet. Donald Trump lives there in gold-plated opulence on the *66*th floor. 

Donald Trump inherited his grandmother's real estate empire when she died on June 6, 1966 = *6-6-6*. Her name was Elizabeth Christ Trump. The family business name then was E. Trump & Son. 
(Elizabeth means "oath" so her full name may be interpreted as "oath for Christ to be trumped [i.e., outranked, upstaged through trickery].")
The Trump surname is an anglicized version of the German name Drumpf. In Jewish gematria, the value of the letters in Don Drumpf is *666*. (Don being both his abbreviated first name and meaning "powerful ruler.")

Donald John Drumpf in American ASCII computer code is *666*. 

Trump first made racist remarks about Hispanic immigrants on June 6, 2015 = 6+6+(1+5) = *666*. His fearmongering comments about "rapists" and "drug dealers" vaulted him to the top of the polls. 

On the same date, *6-6-6*, speaking to a packed room in Raleigh, NC, Trump announced that the "American dream is dead" and only he can resurrect it. Only he, not even God Almighty, can "make America great again." 

Trump announced his candidacy for president on June 16, 2015 = 6+(1*6)+(1+5) = *666*. 

The 2016 election is "all Trump all the time" and 2016 = *666*+*666*+*666*+*6*+*6*+*6*.


----------



## keepitreal (Oct 30, 2016)

everything is gonna be alright. God is in control!
I'm surprised Grizz isn't here.

Gotta get some work done, back in a bit


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 30, 2016)

"Watch out for false prophets. They come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ferocious wolves."

Eternal rule.

Trump didn't defend rapists of 12-years child....


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> According to the Bible, the Antichrist will be a charismatic celebrity, a "big talker" and a "smooth talker." He will convince people that he has the solution to every problem. He will be a dealmaker and a master negotiator. He will claim to know how to defend Israel and to create lasting peace in the Middle East. He will be an intimidator and a militant lover of power. He will exalt and magnify himself and claim to be the "only Savior." Sound like anyone you know?
> The number *666 *is a major sign of the  Antichrist and the* number 666 turns up over and over again in regard to Donald Trump and his family.  *
> The Trump family bought the most expensive single building ever purchased in the United States, at *666* Fifth Avenue, a street symbolic of money (Mammon) and excess (greed).
> The Trump family paid $1.8 billion for the most expensive building on record. And 18 = 3*6 = *666*. It is controlled through Donald Trump's daughter Ivanka Trump and her husband Jared Kushner.
> ...


He is not charismatic. He is repulsive. There is a faction in the country who are swayed by him: that's because they are so dim, they are controlled by propaganda and hyperbole.  They believe what they want to believe, see what they want to see...have, essentially nearly zero critical thinking skills. It's not because he is charismatic. He's vomit inducing.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2016)

mdk said:


> That cat does not look amused. lol


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 30, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > According to the Bible, the Antichrist will be a charismatic celebrity, a "big talker" and a "smooth talker." He will convince people that he has the solution to every problem. He will be a dealmaker and a master negotiator. He will claim to know how to defend Israel and to create lasting peace in the Middle East. He will be an intimidator and a militant lover of power. He will exalt and magnify himself and claim to be the "only Savior." Sound like anyone you know?
> ...



Trump is an evil man and Satan who resides in the Bible belt has dumbed down the wicked people there.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 30, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > MrFritz said:
> ...



Just show me his horns and tail - and I'll believe in it....

Instead of it, Lilith didn't have any horns or tails - only a snake tongue, which now used for the charming of a lot of voters ))


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 30, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > MrFritz said:
> ...



Tail! You have forgot tail!!!!


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 30, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



That hideous comb over is hiding the horns.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 30, 2016)

MrFritz said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > MrFritz said:
> ...



) Look here - this is a Sumer statue, represented Lilith... One face with Hillary - she is her reincarnation! 





P.S. I'm not so serious, both Hillary and Trump, I think, are not enough good choice, but....


----------



## MrFritz (Oct 30, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



People say that the less of 2 evils is still evil. People who think Hillary is evil are wrong but if they were honest they would have to see that less evil is a better choice than tRump.


----------



## Endine (Feb 3, 2017)

Trump, jfk, bible verses, asteroids... 
PROOF!!!!!!!



MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 4, 2017)

MrFritz said:


> Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> 
> Trump entered the political world at the biblical age of 40. According to Trump, the critical first meeting with New York City officials took place on 6-6-6 in his office.
> 
> ...


Anti-Christ.....you looney Christians and your Anti-Christ B.S..  No doubt you are one of the nutcases who actually believe in the Revelations nonsense.
For Revelations to be true and of course, Trump to be the anti-Christ, everything had to fall into exactly the right place and right time, which would mean you, me and all involved in the voting process and life around us was pre-planned, meaning you had no choice as to who you voted for....as it was the invisible deity's wish.  Thus, theoretically, you the other voters here in these elections could have jumped out of an airplane flying at 30,000 feet and not died, because you had to be here at this time to vote for who your deity chose you to vote for.
There is no anti-Christ, never was an anti-Christ and never will be an anti-Christ.
Having said all that....let us, for the sake of argument, say that there was such a creature and that the big battle to end all battles was brewing.
Let us see....who would be acting on behalf of the anti-Christ.....hmmm?
A nation that cherishes liberty and freedom, that treats women as equals....or....a religion that imprisons women for reporting rapes, stones women to death, tells them what they can and can't wear, doesn't allow them out without a male relative, allows sex with children, encourages its followers to kill all who don't believe in their religion.  Tells the males that if they kill non-believers that they will get 72 virgins in the afterlife.  A religion that destroys music, artwork and books.  A religion that preaches that any property or wealth you get can be taken as it belongs to them.
I'd say if there were an anti-Christ, he'd be in charge of that religion.


----------



## Endine (Feb 6, 2017)

LuckyDuck said:


> MrFritz said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's first foray into politics was announced in a 1986 New York Times article dated 6-6-6 explaining that The Donald would trump Mayor Koch by building a long-delayed Central Park rink through "sheer force of will."
> ...



Im not christian, i just report conspiracies for people to get the facts and decide, but that is a great arguemebt against the christian side of the conspiracy! 
Endo


----------

